# Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen



## citty2904 (5. Jan. 2014)

Hallo,

möchte die kalte Jahreszeit nutzen um mir einen Trommelfilter für meinen anstehenden Teich 
zu bauen. Da ein Bild ja bekanntlich mehr sagt als 1000 Worte stelle ich jetzt mal meine Skizze ein und würde mich über Anregungen bzw. Kritik sehr freuen.
Der Trommler ist für einen Schwimmteich gedacht, Trommellänge 80 cm, Edelstahlgewebe 0,120mm.
 
Der Filter steht in einer eigenen Kammer und hat nur einen Zulauf, evtl. Sammelkammer mit mehreren Anschlüßen und Schiebern im Vorfeld.
Nach dem Trommelfilter folgt ein bepflanzter Bodenfilter im Bypass, das Hauptwasser geht nach der Filterung direkt zurück in den Teich.
So, ich hoffe ich habe die Grobinfos beisammen.
Bedanken möchte ich mich schonmal für die zahlreichen fachlichen Beiträge die ich zu diesem Thema hier im Vorfeld lesen konnte.
Ich hab mich wahrscheinlich auch bei dem einen oder anderen bedient  !

Gruß Christian


----------



## Joerg (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Hi Christian,

schönes Projekt hast du dir da rausgesucht. 
Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du entsprechende Erfahrung in der Bearbeitung von Materialien und der Steuerung mitbringst.

Aus welchem Grund setzt du denn ein recht grobes Sieb ein?


----------



## citty2904 (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Hallo Joerg,

ich hielt die Siebweite für ausreichend.
Was würdest du favorisieren?

Sämtlich Geräte und Maschinen die ich für dieses Projekt benötige stehen mir Gott sei Dank zur Verfügung.
Weshalb hauptsächlich leicht bearbeitbare Materialien zum Einsatz kommen sollen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Patrick K (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Hallo Christian 

Lies mal nach ,sowas in der Art wurde hier schon gebaut 

Gruss Obs


----------



## citty2904 (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Hallo Patrick,

weißt du von wem bzw. hast du evtl. einen Link?

Gruß Christian


----------



## Patrick K (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Ich schau mal


----------



## Joerg (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Hallo Christian,

ich würde, je nach erwünschtem Volumenstrom, eher 40-80 µm Gewebe verwenden, da bleibt mehr hängen.

Wie OBS schon schrieb, es gibt viele Beschreibungen von ersten Versuchen (Fehler wurden gemacht), aus denen man lernen kann.
Ansonsten Versuch mach Kluch!
Auch das Erkennen von Unzulänglichkeiten und Optimierungen machen viel Spass.


----------



## Zacky (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Hallo Christian.

Hut ab, dass Du Dich mit einem Trommlereigenbau beschäftigen willst. Da ich auch gerade am Überlegen bin, mich dahingehend technisch weiterzuentwickeln, bin ich gespannt.

Was ich aber nicht verstehe bzw. als unzweckmäßig erachte, ist dein Einlauf. Du willst nur mit dem einen 110er Rohr rein, dann es unterteilen und mit der anderen Hälfte das Schmutzwasser ableiten!? Ich denke, dass der 110er Einlauf zu wenig sein wird und nicht genügend Durchfluss ermöglicht. Vor allem, wenn Du dann mehrere Ablaufleitungen im Teich hast. Wolltest Du nicht 1 x BA und 1 x Skimmer bauen?

Auch due Ansaugung für die Spülpumpe würde ich ins Klarwasser hängen, also hinter dem Trommeldurchlauf.

Ich bin neugierig und bleibe dran.

Ach ja, ich habe von 100 µm bei Schwimmteich-Trommlern gelesen.


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Hallo Christian,
das Prinzip sieht gut aus, läuft bei mir auch im Kleinen . Bei Deiner Teichgröße hätte ich, abgesehen von Details (die nicht vorhersehbar sind), dennoch einige Bedenken.
Die PVC-Trommel verwindet sich sehr leicht. Ein einseitiger Antrieb ist bei Deiner vermutlich großen Siebfläche (und damit großen Baulänge bei DN 400) wohl nicht so gut, Du müsstest wohl eine Antriebswelle für einen zweiseitigen Antrieb vorsehen. Bei einem Schwerkraft-SiFi ist halt ein nicht zu großer Trommel-Durchmesser günstig (verbunden mit dem großen "wasserführenden" Filter-Volumen).
Gibt es denn (günstige) 24V-Druckpumpen? Eine Fahrradkette und die Ritzel sind leider nicht aus Edelstahl . Bei meiner Suche bin ich auf Kunststoff- (T5, 10 mm) und Aluminium-Zahnriemenräder gestossen. Letztere haben Bordscheiben aus verzinktem Stahl (und sind auch schon heftig rostig bei mir).


----------



## Patrick K (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Hier war der von Rolf 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/325251/

Das mit dem V2a Rohr ist das gleiche wie deine Planung

Gruss Obs


----------



## citty2904 (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Hallo,

@ Patrick
Danke schonmal.

@ Joerg
Siebweite werde ich nochmal überdenken, 0,04mm ist schon heftig fein!

@ Zacky
Die Spülwasserentnahme sitzt im sauberen Wasser, da der Trommler ja in einem eigenen Becken sitzt. Aus dem gleichen Becken geht das Hauptwasser via Luftheber zurück in den Teich.
Ein Rohr sollte mir genügen da ich eigentlich nur den Skimmer ständig betreiben will und nur zu Reinigungszwecken auf Bodenabsaugung umstellen möchte.
Ansonsten könnte ich ja noch mit einem größerem Durchmesser spielen.
Das 104er Rohr hat mich halt angelacht weil KG bzw. HT Rohre aufschiebbar sein müssten.
Es ist ja "nur" ein Schwimmteich und ohne Fischbesatz geplant.

Gruß Christian


----------



## citty2904 (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Hallo Rolf,

das mit dem Verwinden habe ich nicht bedacht und muss ich nochmal überdenken.
24 Volt Druckwasserpumpen gibt es z.B. von Seaflo oder anderem Yachtzubehör, Kostenpunkt ca. 90€.
Kettenritzel und Ketten gibt es in Edelstahl bei diversen Fahrradhändlern oder im Internet.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Joerg (5. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Hallo Christian,

mit der richtigen Bespannung kann man einiges rausholen.
Da es ja "nur"  ein Schwimmteich ist, kannst du damit etwas experimentieren.
Die aktuellen TF für Koiteiche haben oft 0,042 mm, damit möglichst viel hängenbeibt.


----------



## willi1954 (6. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*



citty2904 schrieb:


> Hallo Rolf,
> 
> das mit dem Verwinden habe ich nicht bedacht und muss ich nochmal überdenken.
> *24 Volt Druckwasserpumpen gibt es z.B. von Seaflo *oder anderem Yachtzubehör, Kostenpunkt ca. 90€.
> ...



na ob das reicht? diese Pumpen haben ca 12 Liter/min (720L/h)

oft eingesetzte Druckpumpen z.B. die Seerose UFP machen da deutlich mehr.
Und bei deiner Anzahl an Düsen halte ich das für sehr wenig.


----------



## citty2904 (6. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Hallo @ all,

Nur ein kleines Gedankenspiel zum Trommlerantrieb.
Wenn man Stirnseitig eine Art Schaufelrad anbringen würde und das Rad mit einem senkrecht ausströmenden Luftheber antreiben würde, könnte das gehen?
Vorteile:
-günstige Luftpumpe ausreichend
-keine Ketten, Räder, Zahnriemen, Spannvorrichtungen etc.
-Materialkosten vernachlässigbar

Da ich leider noch keinerlei Ahnung habe wie "stark" so ein Luftheber ist und wie groß der Anlaufwiderstand eines Trommlers ist, ist das Ganze natürlich nur rein Theoretisch.

Vielleicht kann sich ja mal einer der Luftheberfraktion melden:beten

Gruß Christian


----------



## citty2904 (6. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Hallo Willi,

mit 8 Düsen zu je 0,27l/min komme ich auf 2,16Liter bei 3 Bar.
Selbst wenn die Pumpe ihre 4,2 Bar Druck ausspielt dürfte der Durchsatz bei max. 4-5 l/min liegen und somit absolut im grünen Bereich.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Zacky (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*



citty2904 schrieb:


> Nur ein kleines Gedankenspiel zum Trommlerantrieb.
> Wenn man Stirnseitig eine Art Schaufelrad anbringen würde und das Rad mit einem senkrecht ausströmenden Luftheber antreiben würde, könnte das gehen?


 
 Ich glaube schon, dass es funktionieren kann. 
Allerdings kann ich leider auch nicht mit der Info dienen, wie hoch der Anlauf-Widerstand der Trommel ist. Auch wäre ja evtl. zu berücksichtigen, dass der Luftheber auch erst einmal in Fahrt kommen müsste, um genügend Kraft aufzubringen. Dadurch könnte es ja sein, dass die Spülvorgänge länger werden müssen, um eine ausreichende Umdrehung der Trommel zu erreichen. Es wäre vielleicht so gar angebracht, dass dann mit entsprechender Übersetzung einzubauen, damit die maximale Kraft leichter übertragen werden kann. Um eine solches Wasserrad dann als Antrieb zu nutzen, würde ich es vermutlich direkt in ein Steigrohr einbauen, also quasi das Rohr einschlitzen und dort das Wasserrad 1drittel bis 1halb einbauen. Je nach Rohrgröße und Größe des Antriebsschaufelrad.


Kosten-/Nutzenfaktor im Vergleich zu tatsächlichen Einsatz (Luftheber-Luftpumpe vs. elektr. Trommelantrieb) müsste man dann noch betrachten, aber die Sache selbst klingt schon wieder total spannend. 

Ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen, dass es Vliesfilter oder Endlosbandfilter gibt, die schon mit Wasserantrieb bewegt werden. Allerdings weiß ich nicht konkret, wie der Antrieb dort konzipiert wurde, aber ich vermute das es eine Art Schneckenantrieb oder so sein könnte. Auch weiß ich leider nicht, wie das Wasser dort in das Schneckengetriebe eingespeist wird.


----------



## Patrick K (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Hallo Zacky

bei den Vliesern ist es so, das wenn das Vlies zu ist,  der Wasserspiegel steigt und über einen Überlauf, wird ein Wasserrad angetrieben , dreht sich das Rad ,läuft der Vlies weiter und der Wasserspiegel sinkt wieder und das ganze wieder von vorn

Gruss Obs


----------



## meerwasserblau (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Mahlzeit,
hier mal ein Trommler der ohne Motor arbeitet:

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...incl-steuerung/170878790-138-17005?ref=search

Liebe Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## Zacky (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

hier mal ein Bild zu meinem Gedanken - Schaufelrad im Rohr - so machbar?


----------



## Patrick K (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Hallo Zacky
das funzzt so nicht ,erst wenn du es schaffst ,hinter dem Schaufelrad Luft hin zu bekommen , also auf der zwei drittel seite

solange dort Wasser ist oder hinkommt, funzzt das nicht

Gruss Obs


----------



## Zacky (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Wie wäre es damit? Würde die Fließgeschwindigkeit bzw. Strömungskraft noch reichen?


----------



## Patrick K (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Hallo Zacky 

setz mal den Rotor genau in den Innenwinkel des Bogens ,so hättest du eine 75% tige Antriebsfläche
könnte fuzzen musste mal testen 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Joerg (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Wer ist eigentlich auf die Idee gekommen Wasser mit Luft zu bewegen, damit dann etwas anderes gedreht wird.

Wäre es nicht einfacher mit dem Lüfter direkt einen Rotor anzutreiben? 
Wenn die Trommel nicht bewegt wird, kann man damit Strom erzeugen und den einspeisen.
Aus den Eispeisevergütungen lässt sich sicher schnell der TF refinanzieren. :__ nase


----------



## Patrick K (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Hallo Joerg

was ist den eine Ei speise vergütungen

@ Zacky

Direkt nach dem Auslauf wäre wohl am einfachsten zu realisieren 

Gruss Obs


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*



Patrick K schrieb:


> Hallo Joerg
> 
> was ist den eine Ei speise vergütungen
> 
> ...


was die Ei speise vergütungen ist.... Vielleicht der Hüftring welcher kommt nach der ganzen Eispeise

Direckt nach dem Auslauf währe dann im Trommelfilter ? Also gleich im Trommelfilter irgend welche Schaufelräder einbauen, das Wasser dann im Trommelfilter nicht nach Unten in die Trommel sondern seidlich auf die Schaufelräder laufen lassen so das aufgrund des seidlichen Gewicht des Wasser in den Schaufelrädern eine Drehbewegung entsteht.....
Die Schaufelrader dürften dann nur seitlich sitzen  damit die Spühlung der Vliese/Edelstahllochbleche nicht gestört wird. Also die Trommel verlängern mit 1/3 Schaufelrad innen und 2/3 Filterbereich......vorstellen könnte ich mir sowas. Schaufelräder müssten dann natürlich durch das Wasser und Wasserstand in der Trommel dürfte nicht zu hoch sein.


----------



## Patrick K (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Hallo Totto 
Schaufeln direkt hinten auf die Trommel und warum nicht einen extra 50mm Luftheber,  nur für den Trommelantrieb

Gruss Obs


----------



## citty2904 (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Hallo Obs,

genau so war es gedacht, evtl. mit zwei Lufthebern beidseitig.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Wir bekommen das Ding schon irgendwie theoretisch zum drehen .... basteln müssen wir das ja dann nicht. 

Schaufeln außen auf die Trommel hat auch was. Hebelarm zum Drehpunkt wird größer somit mit selber Wassermenge mehr Hebelarm. Also von der einen Seite dann mittels Luftheber Wasser in die Schaufeln rein laufen lassen, Wassergewicht auf der einen Seite . 
Unter der Trommel im Wasser Luft in die gleichen Schaufeln blasen um dann wieder Auftrieb auf der anderen Seite zu schaffen. Würde auch bei hohem Wasserstand helfen.

Innen dann auch Schaufeln die mit dem zu reinigendem Wasser angetrieben werden.....


Nur die Befestigung des Spühlbalken wird dann nicht ganz so einfach bei den Außenschaufeln.


----------



## citty2904 (8. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Hallo Totto,

ich würde die Wasserräder nur stirnseitig montieren.
Dann könnte man den Spülbalken wie gewohnt montieren.
Ich hoffe ich habe bald Zeit, werde dann mal einen Versuchsaufbau machen.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*



citty2904 schrieb:


> Hallo Totto,
> 
> ich würde die Wasserräder nur stirnseitig montieren.


Hast dann natürlich bei gleicher Wassermenge weniger Kraft weil der Hebelarm abnimmt.


----------



## citty2904 (8. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Hallo Totto,

Naja, sobald die Temperaturen wieder etwas wärmer werden um im Wasser spielen zu können mach ich mal einen Versuchsaufbau !
Momentan ist der Gartenwasserhahn drucklos.
Werde an eine x-beliebige Trommel mal Schaufelräder aus Holz bauen um zu sehen ob es in der angepeilten Größe in der Praxis funktioniert.

Gruß Christian


----------



## Patrick K (8. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Hallo Totto

man kann auch Stirnseitig längere Hebelarme für die Schaufeln anbringen

Gruss Obs


----------



## Zacky (9. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Kööntet ihr bitte mal skizzieren, wie ihr das meint? - "Schaufel an Stirnseite der Trommel" - denn, so wie ich mir das gerade vorstellen, wird es nicht fnktionieren.


----------



## Patrick K (9. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Hallo Zacky 

In etwas so 


 

Durch die beweglichen Schaufeln soll auf der "Trockenen" Seite des Wasserrades das Rotationsgewicht veringert werden ,weniger Hebel = weniger Kraft (Gewicht)

Gewaltig ist des Rades Kraft , wenn es mit dem Hebel schafft 

Gruss Obs


----------



## juerg_we (9. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Trommelfilter so machbar? Bitte um Kritik/ Anmerkungen*

Hallo,
wie schon erwähnt habe ich so einen antrieb mal gebaut ,hatt auch ca 3mon gut funktioniert,aber dann wenn irgend etwas schwerer geht war es bei mir mit dem antrieb vorbei,und ich habe wirklich alles sehr leichtläufig gebaut,jetzt habe ich einen kleinen 12v getriebemotor dranngebaut und jetzt läuft es ohne probleme,hab mal bilder angehängt
gruss
Jürgen


----------

